# Logo help



## Birdie Wife (Aug 7, 2013)

Could I pick your collective brains please for some help on deciding on a logo font? Which of the attached says to you that this business is natural, honest and local... if any? Which would make you pick up the product for a closer look? 

Can't tell you how long I've been trying to decide this...*my head hurts*... 

View attachment moreFonts.pdf


----------



## heartsong (Aug 7, 2013)

:idea: I feel your pain! it took months agonizing over my product identity!

personally I like "euphoria" the best...you might wish to keep this in mind that extra fancy scripts are harder to read for most of us over 50 who need reading glasses...I like script that looks hand written and not perfect or too "artsy"...if you want people to know it's natural and made locally, maybe put something like this somewhere on the label: "made with love in _your town, _USA"


----------



## Sammi_552 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the uglyqua font. It's easy to read and if you are going to purchase a soap stamp it doesn't have the tiny loops in the letters that sometimes stick to the soap and tear out chunks of soap.


----------



## Sapwn (Aug 7, 2013)

Euphoria is better.
But, if you are going to stamp your soaps with that, then I would prefer water street or uglyqua because it can be read clearly in a stamped soap.


----------



## Ancel (Aug 7, 2013)

I like them all, but for the sake of clarity I'd go with the uglyqua. It's bold, different and looks handmade, even though it's probably the most 'typefaced'. It may all change depending on how the rest of your packaging is. Good luck


----------



## Robert (Aug 7, 2013)

The Euphoria Script, if by no other means than elimination:

Ruthie looks foreign.
Uglyqua looks anything but natural.
Water Street looks foreign, unnatural, and dishonest!


----------



## Birdie Wife (Aug 7, 2013)

Robert said:


> The Euphoria Script, if by no other means than elimination:
> 
> Ruthie looks foreign.
> Uglyqua looks anything but natural.
> Water Street looks foreign, unnatural, and dishonest!



 love the logic Robert! 

I've added a poll for fun... multiple answers allowed :smile:


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 7, 2013)

LOVE the third font! (I voted in the poll for it!)


----------



## ShayShay (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with Robert. I really like Uglyqua as a font in general, but I don't think it goes with the name. Euphoria matches the name the best.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree too.  Euphoria matches the name


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 11, 2013)

I like uglyqua. Euphoria may be more "natural" but uglyqua will be much easier to read on printed labels and such. 
If you could somehow find a happy medium between the two, then you'd really be on to something.


----------



## SilentThunderStorm (Aug 11, 2013)

This really depends on how you are presenting yourself, and who your customers are... for plain, simple and natural, Euphoria wins hands down, so that was what I voted for.  

Ruthie, to me, looks like it is designed for the high end crowd... the same people that seem to follow each of the new health trends, which seem to change weekly, and will pay extra for ingredients they have heard about recently, whether that be 'acai', 'pomegranate', 'jojoba', etc.

Uglyqua looks old fashioned to me.. the type of typeface you would see in a turn of the century (or even earlier) periodical.  As for soaps, this makes me think of the old style signage like this --> http://wholesale-prints.net/MBB0887/MBB0887443L.jpg

Water Street looks like what you might end up with if a modern Celtic-ish font had an illegitimate love-child with Russian Cyrillic.  Of the fonts you present, it looks both the most confused, and the most confusing.  I have a feeling you were going for the Celtic feel with it, but if that is the case, i would go with something like --> http://www.dafont.com/stonehenge.font  or http://www.dafont.com/irishuncialfabeta.font (although the 'g' is hard to read) or http://www.dafont.com/stonecross.font or http://www.dafont.com/carolingia.font.

Personally, I feel it really depends on where you will sell the bulk of your soaps:

  Craft Fairs:  Uphoria
  Health Spas, high end boutiques:  Ruthie
  Dime Stores, Flea Markets: Uglyqua
  Renaissance Festivals: Some Celtic font other than Water Street.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 2, 2013)

Euphoria for me!


----------



## karenbeth (Sep 2, 2013)

Euphoria looks great


----------

